# Alice Starmore's Flying Geese Cardigan



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I am embarking on probably the most demanding project of my short knitting career: Alice Starmore's Cardigan called Flying Geese. Took me over a year to just find the pattern, it is out of print. Finally my library ordered it for me from another state! Got the pattern, Rowan Tweek DK for the yarn and I am ready to roll. Anyone else ever make this cardigan? It is beautiful!

Beth


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

No, but it is beautiful! Post about your progress so we can all hear about it!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

gracieanne said:


> No, but it is beautiful! Post about your progress so we can all hear about it!


I second that!


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

Gosh I admire your efforts to get the pattern. Knitting it should be a breeze for you and your determination. The best of luck, keep us posted with your progress. What color of yarn have you chosen?


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

This is the color: Sorta teal with some soft blue and purple highlights:


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Is anyone out there crazy enough to do this with me?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

There is a group on Ravelry for Alice Starmore sweaters:

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/starmore-sweaters

If you join in there I think each area has a moderator and when they come on they would be glad to help you. Hope this will help you if you don't find anyone on here.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Me too! I like this beautiful pattern! I would like to see how you do. It looks very challenging to me. Good luck!


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks~!


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Your choice of yarn for this pattern is awesome.Please post a photo of the result!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh my that is gorgeous!!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

fabulous! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## kanona (Aug 20, 2013)

Beth, I will absolutely do this with you. Just need the specs for yarn, needles and the like. This looks like a good challenge.


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

I think I might like to jump in also. Where can we get the pattern?


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

I would love to have a partner to work this through!

Looking forward to starting it as soon as the yarn arrives!


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi -- with you this would make 3 people doing this cardigan!

I asked my local library to order the book Stillwater by Alice Starmore. They had to order it from another library.

I don't know if it is legal for me to give you a copy of what I scanned from the book. 

Looking forward to getting this started!
Beth


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I would also like to knit this one--will look around for pattern.


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Great! We are looking at the ability to share the pattern.

Thanks,

Beth


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

It is beautiful, but sorry have not knit this pattern.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

bhrisner said:


> Great! We are looking at the ability to share the pattern.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Beth


Will be interesting to see what you find out. I have been checking and can't find a pattern in my area. Have checked the libraries in all the cities around me, but no luck. I checked online, but am not willing to pay the high price for the book. Interestingly enough, I realized that I have one of her books (I forgot this) about knitting sweater for men.


----------



## dianm (Jun 4, 2011)

Alice Starmore and her daughter Jade have a web site "Virtual Yarns" can't remember if the Stillwater Book is still available but a lot of the time you can find one in various used book stores or look on Amazon to see if you can get the book. I would not share the pattern as I believe that is protected by copy write laws. I have knitted a few of Ms Starmore's patterns and they are fun to do.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

good luck with that!! It is a really beautiful design.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Beth, I would if I could but I am alone here with Alice's Aranmor sweater and plugging along. I love this Cardigan and will be cheering for you!
Christine



bhrisner said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am embarking on probably the most demanding project of my short knitting career: Alice Starmore's Cardigan called Flying Geese. Took me over a year to just find the pattern, it is out of print. Finally my library ordered it for me from another state! Got the pattern, Rowan Tweek DK for the yarn and I am ready to roll. Anyone else ever make this cardigan? It is beautiful!
> 
> Beth


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

would love to knit it too


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Love the yarn,and colors.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I love Starmore patterns and have knit a number of them. Not only are the patterns wonderful, but I have never found an error. The charts are very clear and the written instructions are clear as well. If you get gauge with your yarn, everything will fit together perfectly. Also, if you run into a problem, the folks at Virtual Yarn are amazing and helpful. I have lots of Starmore yarn, and if I didn't have so many WIPs, I would join you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

bhrisner said:


> Hi -- with you this would make 3 people doing this cardigan!
> 
> I asked my local library to order the book Stillwater by Alice Starmore. They had to order it from another library.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it is not legal to do so. 
I have two of her books on hold at the library already so not even going to look for this one! Despite the fact that it looks so good.


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

I love your yarn choice also, and yes, you should check out that Alice Starmore group on ravelry and post your progress and questions there, should be a valuable resource! Keep us posted!! And I think your identity photo is HILARIOUS!!


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

That is a fascinating design.
I would love to join you but presently have too many projects.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh my!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Love Alice Starmore's designs! that one is really beautiful! Joan8060


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Love Alice Starmore's designs! That one is really beautiful! Joan8060


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> I second that!


I am with you.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Love your avatar!


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

It will be spectacular. Be sure to post a pic of the finished project.


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

I've knitted a similar jacket with cables and patterns. You will love it. All the patterns make tracking where you are easy and keep your attention.
Knit it up.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I wish I could get the pattern also


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

This pattern is not on their site -- wish it was!


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Beautiful yarn choice! Too challenging for me...so many WIP right now. Such a pretty sweater.


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Does your library special order for you? That is how I got it. I did email the person who supposedly owns rights to this pattern. Hopefully we will get permission, then I will just send it to you.

B.


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Good Luck! We may call on you for help and psychotherapy!


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

It is more a picture of the inner me~!


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

I will include you if I get permission to share.

B.


----------



## dianm (Jun 4, 2011)

Unless the permission is directly from Alice Starmore I would be very careful about sharing the pattern as it is very unusual for permission for sharing one of her patterns to be given.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello there Beth!! This is a gansey. A lovely one in fact. I have made them before and you will do just fine. If you put a gusset in the armpit area, just take it step by step. I'd love to knit it with you since I tend to give all of my knitting away or donate it. Do you have the pullover version? Just send it on and we will get the knitting needles fired up together!!!


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

love the color


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

That is great! So glad you have experience with gernseys! There is a pull over version in the book. Can you call your local library and ask them to order the book for you? It seems to be the only way to get the pattern. We are waiting for permission to share the pattern I copied from the book.

With you -- there are perhaps 5 of us who want to knit this sweater! How cool!

Beth


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

would love too but here in SOuth Africa we dont have all the books


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

My local library cannot get the pattern for me so I do hope you receive permission to share the pattern. To me - if there is a book with the pattern in it, it is already in the public domain. I believe that us KPers need to be able to share with each other. Sometimes "rules" are meant to be broken. Oh my, what furry this will cause. Also would luv to know the yarn you are using.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

can you give me the full name of the book in which the pattern is in please?


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

STILLWATER, 1996, Windfall Press for The Broad Bay Company, USA


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

I won't share the pattern unless I am convinced I would not be violating someone's copyright law. I have emailed virtual yarns, and another person, who might have some ownership of this pattern. 
Thanks for your encouragement to do the right thing.

Beth


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

If I get permission to share, I will include you!


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Just ask your local library if they could possibly order it for you. There are such things as inter-library loans!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Mamasmurf said:


> STILLWATER, 1996, Windfall Press for The Broad Bay Company, USA


is that one of her books as i have some and i am looking in them


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Her patterns are beautiful and challenging. I've made two. Would do another but don't have anyone who wants a sweater!!


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

I hope someone with more knowledge than me comes along and advises us!

The yarn is Rowan Tweed Dk, hard to find. Little Knits has it on sale -- I believe it is discontinued, but I bought the last of this color.

From the reviews, I hear that this yarn is wonderful to work with and soft -- 100% wool.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

it is beautiful for the fall weather.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

love the avatar!


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

how much yarn did you order and for what size? I luv Little Knits.



bhrisner said:


> I hope someone with more knowledge than me comes along and advises us!
> 
> The yarn is Rowan Tweed Dk, hard to find. Little Knits has it on sale -- I believe it is discontinued, but I bought the last of this color.
> 
> From the reviews, I hear that this yarn is wonderful to work with and soft -- 100% wool.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

Should be fun. Large areas of the repeating stitch 
Easy to memorize and keep going. I would leave those
patch pockets off. They bag and sag covering up a great design line.
Please show your progress.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

love the yarn color! can't wait to see your progress


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

I took all they had in the color 'nidd' -- 11 skeins. The sweater calls for a yarn that is no longer produced, so I just guessed. 2400 yards ought to do it! I found a coupon for free shipping, and ordered 5 more skeins from Great Brittan. Ebay has this yarn also.

What are you thinking of making the sweater out of?

Since the sweater is a gernsey, I wanted to stay as authentic as I could without something scratchy. So, I choose wool that was traditionally produced, yet soft.


----------



## Dobby4 (Mar 5, 2014)

Are you making the long version or the short one? I think your yarn is beautiful but I just finished a dark sweater and they are difficult to see the stitches clearly and sewing is difficult. Please keep posting as you progress.


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

I plan on doing the longer version. I hope the stitches show through!


----------



## nonie baby (May 7, 2013)

just make the swerater one row at a time and you'll be fine

nonie baby


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Quite ambitious! I wish you luck with this pattern. I'm sure the finished product will be something to treasure.

I'll have to keep my eyes peeled for this book. It's not one I have, but this pattern is lovely.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

bhrisner said:


> Is anyone out there crazy enough to do this with me?


I have not made this one, but I have made three of her other sweaters. The first one was so big, it fit my husband. I am working on Cromarty right now. and am almost finished. Just a word of caution, her patterns run big!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Gods must be shining on my as i found it...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I feel the excitement from everyone as you are starting this new project!!! Thanks for sharing with us.. that is a great coat and I am going to guess it will be your favorite one, Those colors are beautiful and will make this pattern very nice! I can't wait to see in-progress pictures.. it would be great if you could share the progress with us


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I am sure you will get a response from Virtual Yarns. They are one of the nicest companies to deal with. They may even have copies of the pattern tucked away somewhere that they would be willing to sell.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Love your choice of yarn. Get knitting quick.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

looks like a complex pattern. good luck and keep us posted. I like a textured pattern lots of fun.


----------



## grandmaof13 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have not knit a sweater, but two afghans with the flying geese pattern. They were lovely!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

That's quite a project and will be beautiful in that yarn!

Good luck getting permission to share the pattern - I've always heard Alice S. is fiercely protective of her copyright.


----------



## Ariadne (Aug 14, 2013)

Definitely interested. Where do we get the pattern?


----------



## Ariadne (Aug 14, 2013)

Definitely interested. Where do we order the pattern?


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Gorgeous! 

Is it correct that she intends knitters to knit tightly?


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Order the book STILLWATER by Alice Starmore from your local library or inter-library loan. The book is out of print.

I emailed virtual yarns and have asked permission to share the pattern with those who want to knit the sweater together.

Will let you know what they say.

Regards,
Beth


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Diane D said:


> Gods must be shining on my as i found it...


I am so glad! Please let us know when you get the yarn, and your color choice. I am still waiting for mine in the post.


----------



## Turmaline (Jun 2, 2013)

It is available in paperback from amazon resellers.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/0962558664
$50 and up for a copy plus shipping.

It is too bad that you cannot buy copies of single patterns from a book that is out of print via a pdf file download.

The cover sweater looks very huge on the model. I guess in cold windy weather, you want to trap a lot of air around the body to keep warm. LOL


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey Everyone:
Here is a list of those who will jump in if they can find, or I can share the pattern. Please let me know if I left anyone out:
Marimom
Diane D (found the pattern!)
Kanoha
Easterisa
Crispie
SouthernGirl
Czechmate

Thanks for your enthusiasm everyone!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Love her patterns. Do keep us apprised of your progress. Good luck!


----------



## Ariadne (Aug 14, 2013)

Add Ariadne!


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Will do!


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. Good luck with the project and be sure to show us when it is done.


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Ariadna -- I added your name to the list of those who would like to knit this together. Pattern is the issue. I got a copy of it from my library, who found the book Stillwater by Alice Starmore from another library. They did an interlibrary loan. IN the meantime, I have emailed the author and another name someone gave me in order to get permission to share my copy of the pattern. 
Including you, there are 10 people who want to knit this sweater together. I think it will be fun!
I'll keep you informed.
Beth


----------



## girlknitter (Apr 11, 2011)

Count me in. Girlknitter


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

girlknitter said:


> Count me in. Girlknitter


You make 11 !!!!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I love the pattern and I think that yarn will look lovely. Looking forward so seeing the finished piece!


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

bhrisner said:


> Hey Everyone:
> Here is a list of those who will jump in if they can find, or I can share the pattern. Please let me know if I left anyone out:
> Marimom
> Diane D (found the pattern!)
> ...


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

wow it uses a lot of wool - 12 x 100g balls that would cost me over R300+


----------



## sandy98026 (Aug 22, 2013)

I'd love to give it a try if I could find the pattern.


----------



## Annieo (Oct 20, 2011)

If you are able to copy the pattern I would love one. I can't knit it right now though since I am working on a lace shawl and am in way over my head - it is going to take awhile!
Thanks


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

bhrisner said:


> Does your library special order for you? That is how I got it. I did email the person who supposedly owns rights to this pattern. Hopefully we will get permission, then I will just send it to you.
> 
> B.


if you get permission I would also like the pattern.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

please add my name to your list.


----------



## Fabe (Mar 24, 2014)

Add me, can't do it right now but would sure like to in the future


----------



## Dobby4 (Mar 5, 2014)

Can you add my name too? This sounds like great fun


----------



## AussieKnitWit (Oct 19, 2012)

Please add me to the list. What a lovely project to be part of, if we can somehow get a copy of the pattern.

I agree Diane D - that's a lot of wool! I'm looking for wool already!


----------



## kanona (Aug 20, 2013)

Just making sure I am in the loop. You have me listed as KANOHA. Check spelling for me.... It&#699;s KANONA. Thanks!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

You are so right.... it is beautiful!


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

bhrisner said:


> Hey Everyone:
> Here is a list of those who will jump in if they can find, or I can share the pattern. Please let me know if I left anyone out:
> Marimom
> Diane D (found the pattern!)
> ...


I would love to join you - just ordered the book on Amazon, need to find the right yarn. Looking forward to this!
Diane Gidaro


----------



## sandy98026 (Aug 22, 2013)

Me!!!


----------



## Dobby4 (Mar 5, 2014)

Please add me. Thanks.


----------



## Susiebere (Apr 26, 2013)

I'd love the pattern too.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I found the book however it is several states away from where I live so I don't think I will be participating in the project unless someone can get the pattern and send it to the people that wish to make it.


----------



## Needlesgalore (Dec 30, 2011)

I'd love to give it a try. Beautiful sweater.


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

which book is it in?


----------



## Ammknit (Jan 7, 2013)

I think that the pattern is a lovely match for your yarn, and vice versa!
Best wishes for you efforts from "Downunder!".
(I love your photograph!


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry! Gotcha!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

That is very beautiful.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Blue is my favorite color;


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Several years ago, I went to a Starmore class and learned quite a bit. I thought her company had gone of out business. Hadn't seen any of her patterns, books, etc. in a long time. Your coat is lovely.


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Stillwater by Alice starmore, 1996


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

this sweater is really cool. I wish I had your determination. It looks like a really big project. Keep in touch.


----------



## Crafty Peggy (Oct 25, 2012)

Please add me to the pattern list, when and if you can make copies for us.
Thanks


----------



## janquito (Apr 22, 2011)

I love the color; post as you go, please.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

It is beautiful. Post it when you are done. -also along the way.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

You can always go to the Library and get a copy of the book. If they don't have it, ask if they can get it from another library. :thumbup:


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

pattibe said:


> I have not made this one, but I have made three of her other sweaters. The first one was so big, it fit my husband. I am working on Cromarty right now. and am almost finished. Just a word of caution, her patterns run big!


I have done 3 of her sweaters and I had to size down 2 needle sizes!


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

Add me to the pattern list, please!
Thanks


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Her patterns work out HUGE!


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Crafty Peggy said:


> Please add me to the pattern list, when and if you can make copies for us.
> Thanks


Will do.


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

sounds like a fun way to make a sweater ! Please let us all know, when and if you can share the pattern .....


----------



## klassey (Nov 29, 2011)

I'd love to make it, too. When someone gets the copyright info correct, we could do a KAL.


----------



## wilnita (Sep 7, 2011)

Would you be so kind and add my name to your long list of those who want a copy of the pattern...Thank you :thumbup: Anita


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

wilnita said:


> Would you be so kind and add my name to your long list of those who want a copy of the pattern...Thank you :thumbup: Anita


Will do.


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok, Everyone, I have a response from Ms. Starmore's staff -- I sent her website (www.virtualyarns.com) an email asking for permission to share the copy of this pattern.

Good news and bad news:

First the bad: No, I can't share copies
Now the good: The pattern will be republished later this year!

Here is her response:

Thanks for your mail.

Alice and Jade have never authorised making copies of their work. No-one is authorised to make and/or distribute copies of any works from any of their publications.

What Alice and Jade are 100 per cent committed to doing is providing knitters with a wide and varied range of wonderful and interesting designs to knit: accurately written, beautifully photographed and beautifully presented on the VY website. They expend a huge amount of their time, effort and resources into ensuring the availability of
exciting projects.

They invest an equally huge amount into making sure their back catalogue designs are also available; look at the amount they have republished and updated since 2009.
Fern from STILLWATER has been republished and available for over a decade. Flying Geese Cardigan is one of Alice's classic designs due for republication later this year. 
We sincerely hope that you and your friends will enjoy it when it comes out. In the meantime, we invite you all to enjoy any of the fantastic range of projects we have available right now.

With best wishes,

Fiona Macdonald
VY


So, everyone, when you see the book, or find the reprinted pattern, please let everyone know.

For those of you who found the book and would like to start on the cardigan, please let me know, so we can work together. I hope my yarn arrives this week!

Thanks everyone. It is wonderful to know that there are so many committed artisans out there, who are as driven as I am to keep their hands in yarn.

Beth


----------



## catchersmom33 (Feb 18, 2013)

please add me to the list: catchersmom33


----------



## cgriffisteach (Jan 15, 2014)

What is the title of the book with the pattern, please?


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Flying Geese Cardigan
The book is entitled STILLWATER
by Alice Starmore
1996

Let me know if you find it and would like to knit along with us.


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

catchersmom33 said:


> please add me to the list: catchersmom33


Will do.

Please everyone reply to this post when someone spots Alice Starmore's book in print in the next 6 months.


----------



## Crafty Peggy (Oct 25, 2012)

Thank for all your help.


----------



## _Ariadne_ (Jan 7, 2014)

I haven't made this cardigan but it is gorgeous and someday I hope to make it. Good luck, I'm sure you'll do a great job of it.


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Ok Everyone! Yarn arrived and I am starting my swatch. Is anyone with me? Others can join along when the pattern is published. I have a list of everyones' names, so I can pop you a note when it is available.

Thanks, everyone, for all your encouragement!


----------



## cgriffisteach (Jan 15, 2014)

Please add me to the list!


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

cgriffisteach said:


> Please add me to the list!


gotcha!


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Bummy said:


> Add me to the pattern list, please!
> Thanks


Gotcha!


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Please add me to the list for notification when the pattern is available again. Love the colour you've chosen for yours.


----------



## Mamasmurf (Feb 9, 2013)

Very nice start - have fun.
I emailed my library and got no response. Grrr


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

Beth,
I found the pattern and ordered the yarn, however I will be gone a few weeks in June, so by the time the yarn comes I may be off- no comments on that, please!
So I will join you..late ... But good for me, you will have blazed the trail!
You inspired me
Thanks
Linda


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

I just got Alice Starmore's book on cables. Now, to make something...your cardigan looks very interesting, hope to see pix.


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

maysmom said:


> I just got Alice Starmore's book on cables. Now, to make something...your cardigan looks very interesting, hope to see pix.


Thanks, after two swatches, I officially began today!


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

So glad to hear I will have company! What yarn did you choose?

I had to swatch twice, so officially started today!


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

Scottish heather is 240 yds/ 100 gms so I'm using Cascade 220 - its really close in yardage and weight. 220/100 gms- should be ok, I think


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Where did you find the pattern???



Bummy said:


> Beth,
> I found the pattern and ordered the yarn, however I will be gone a few weeks in June, so by the time the yarn comes I may be off- no comments on that, please!
> So I will join you..late ... But good for me, you will have blazed the trail!
> You inspired me
> ...


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Still trying to work out what the cheaper option would be for me with regards to the yarn as it needs a lot. But i am keeping notes in the meantime...


----------



## easterisa (Mar 25, 2011)

I went to the library yesterday and although there was no copy of the book in NC, they are trying to get me a copy from another state. I am so excited, looking at cascade colors now.


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Diane D said:


> Still trying to work out what the cheaper option would be for me with regards to the yarn as it needs a lot. But i am keeping notes in the meantime...


Just a suggestion here. I am using DK, and the pattern calls for lace weight. Sorry, I have only been knitting for a year or two--

Just make sure you do swatches! Everyone tells me her cardigans run large.

So far, I am loving this! Glad you are joining along!


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey Everyone, just an update --

I am almost finished with the back of this cardigan. The instructions are perfect -- because I have only been knitting for a couple years, I did ask advice from someone I met on Ravelry who had knitted this before. I also took the directions to my local yarn store for help with the swatch. 

I will post some pictures soon-- the longer I work on it, the more I love it.

Her book should be reprinted soon -- so we can work on it together!


----------



## mooney.me55 (Jul 5, 2014)

Which of her books did you find the pattern in?


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

STILLWATER by Alice Starmore.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I was not surprised at the response you got from Virtual Yarns. Polite, helpful but adamant. I would have been very nervous if you had tried to print and distribute the pattern.


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

At least they did confirm that the pattern is due out in reprint by the end of this year.

Libraries still have the book. You can also purchase it for $50 to $100 on Ebay or Amazon.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

bhrisner said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am embarking on probably the most demanding project of my short knitting career: Alice Starmore's Cardigan called Flying Geese. Took me over a year to just find the pattern, it is out of print. Finally my library ordered it for me from another state! Got the pattern, Rowan Tweek DK for the yarn and I am ready to roll. Anyone else ever make this cardigan? It is beautiful!
> 
> Beth


beautiful,I wish you luck. I am not even going to look twice I would go mad making it. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## mooney.me55 (Jul 5, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

I would like to be added to the list. I have put in a request at my library for the pattern. I'll see how that goes! 
How is your sweater going, bhrisner?


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Christmas Tree,

It is going well. I used DK instead of lace weight, and am using a size 0 needle. I have finished the back and am working on the right front. It is really beautiful, if I say so myself. I live near St Louis, so our winters aren't really that cold. I plan on wearing it like a sweater coat. 
I do think that lace weight and size 3 needles would have made the pattern stand out more.
Give it a try -- it goes along more quickly than I would have thought.
Beth


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

It is lovely. Do show us , when finished.


----------



## cgriffisteach (Jan 15, 2014)

bhrisner said:


> At least they did confirm that the pattern is due out in reprint by the end of this year.
> 
> Libraries still have the book. You can also purchase it for $50 to $100 on Ebay or Amazon.


Any word on the reprint yet? Many thanks!


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Nothing I've heard of yet. It is supposed to be by the end of the year.

Regards,

Beth


----------



## Bettybartyzal (May 8, 2013)

I made this sweater and it really was not really difficult. The important thing is to keep track of the rows. My sweater was made with Alice Starmores yarn. I ordered 5 ply yarn at www.guernseywool.co.uk. THe company sent me a card with samples of all the colors they have available. Their yarn is wonderful. When I knit the sweater, I used a size 1 and size 2 needles.


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

I probably started with the wrong yarn. MIght start from scratch again.


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

I probably started with the wrong yarn. MIght start from scratch again.


----------



## Bettybartyzal (May 8, 2013)

I found another yarn that works. It is called lanaloft by Brown Sheep in Nebraska. I ordered the yarn in cones directly from Brown Sheep. I ordered 2 cones to be on the safe side. You will not believe how little the yarn will cost you. I have knit 2 sweaters and a short sleeved top with this yarn. By the way it is the sport weight lanaloft. It does pill a little more than I like so as a result I have to comb the sweater once in awhile.


----------



## Bettybartyzal (May 8, 2013)

I forgot to tell you that when I knit projects like this, I usually make copies of the charts, cut the charts apart and then tape the charts along side each other in the sequence that they are knit. BY doing this it makes your knitting a lot easier since everything is in a row and you do not have to hunt for the charts you are referred to in the book.


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for letting me know. I think my LYS carries Brown Sheep. What weight did you get?


----------



## Bettybartyzal (May 8, 2013)

I used sport weight lanaloft. I bought it in cones directly from Brown Sheep in Nebraska. I ordered it on line. I like the cones because you will not have many ends to work in when you are finished. It is a lot cheaper when you order the yarn on large cones.


----------



## Bettybartyzal (May 8, 2013)

Be sure you buy lanaloft and not the regular brown sheep sports weight yarn. THe regular sport weight yarn would not produce the body that you need for this sweater. THe BrownSheep company is very fast with their orders on line.


----------



## bhrisner (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

